# Astrology



## virgo152 (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone like astrology.  I love to read charts for people.


----------



## Angie (Mar 24, 2008)

I love astrology


----------



## meshoo96 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm sure he's gonna look at me sideways for this because I'm replying to threads instead of cooking dinner, but how do you do that through online?


----------



## virgo152 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have an astrology program on my computer that I bought.  Its really amazing.  I also went to school for astrology and have a certificate.


----------



## virgo152 (Mar 24, 2008)

I am a virgo if you didn't know with Scorpio rising and leo moon.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 24, 2008)

Never really  got into  it.   I guess the closest I get is   reading my horoscope in the morning paper.


----------



## Angie (Mar 24, 2008)

Sun sign - Libra..with no cusps
Moon sign - Cancer/Gemini depending on what time the change happened (it changed on my b-day)
Rising Sun - Pisces
Mercury - Libra
Venus -Libra
Mars - Aquarius
Jupiter - Sagittarius
Saturn - Gemini
Uranus - Libra
Neptune - Sagittarius
Pluto - Libra


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 24, 2008)

Huh?? LOL. All I know is I am a Virgo and on the cusp (b-day is 9/22). Other than that, all Greek to me!


----------



## SixSix210 (Mar 24, 2008)

virgo152 said:


> I am a virgo if you didn't know with Scorpio rising and leo moon.


Um..."rising"?  Yeah.  I can barely keep track of my own sign, let alone complicate it   Capricorn BTW...Jan 10


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 24, 2008)

Sagittarius, Virgo rising, Libra moon.


----------



## Dove (Mar 24, 2008)

*Sagittarius here..that is all I know. *


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 24, 2008)

Nope.  I didn't even know my daughter's astrological sign until I just happened to see it when she was 5 or 6.

Barbara


----------



## Bilby (Mar 25, 2008)

Can't remember my moon but I'm a Capricorn with Scorpio Rising.  Also an eleven in numerology, although I, like many, fall back to the lesser two.  Try not to though but you have to focus.


----------



## middie (Mar 25, 2008)

Another Virgo here.


----------



## Constance (Mar 25, 2008)

I am an Aquarius...b'day 2-11-47. I don't know the time of day or any of that other stuff.


----------



## meshoo96 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm a Gemini...tried and true. Every chart ever done for me pegs me perfectly (even the stuff I don't want to admit.) What would I need to give you to find out the rest?


----------



## virgo152 (Mar 25, 2008)

I need the time, date and place of birth.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 25, 2008)

Unfortunately I wasn't wearing a watch at the time I was born...

Seriously, I don't know so I will have to ask Mom next time I talk to her.


----------



## NAchef (Mar 25, 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Year or the Dragon, element Fire!  Is that what we are talking about?  hehe[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 26, 2008)

Cancer July 19th, born I think around 7 in the morning


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

Gemini all the way!!! And not supposed to marry Virgos but do they ever listen??  No, they're too busy hogging conversations and sparkling and being witty.  And so I married a quiet, unsuspecting  Virgo engineer....  Hey, do they have astrology smiley's??


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 27, 2008)

I took a few classes long time ago - but forgot everything I learned -  I do know I am a double Cancer !


----------



## NAchef (Mar 27, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Gemini all the way!!! And not supposed to marry Virgos but do they ever listen?? No, they're too busy hogging conversations and sparkling and being witty. And so I married a quiet, unsuspecting Virgo engineer.... Hey, do they have astrology smiley's??


 







MSN Pro - Zodiac Emotions


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

those are cool, ANchef,  thanks so much for the site!!!  I just may change my avatar if I can figure out how and the twin dufus(i) would be cute


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't use the one for Virgo! It's a girl and I am not a girl!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

I like your avatar as it is, Maverick!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 27, 2008)

Aww thanks! It was taken at my best friends wedding, which was a few months after our wedding.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Mar 27, 2008)

I am a Saggi !!      and I love Astrology,  I think I get along the most with a Virgo, but my youngest son and I are like 2 peas in a pod, we get along so well, he is 14 years, we are more like friends half the time, he is a Cancerian, but his dad is a Cancer as well, and we HATE each other, we lasted for about 6 years, 6 years of ****, mind you, then we separated, I always wondered "WHY"  I can get along with some people with a particular star sign, then with others with the same star sign, I hate them, we do not get along at all, "fight,fight,fight" thats all we do, can any-one answer that??


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

Scorpio,11/07/68, about 7pm in Dallas, Texas


----------



## virgo152 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, I can't wait to check out everyone's chart.  This might happen over the weekend.  

I bet if you look closely into the chart you can see why you don't get along.  You can message me and I can give you a reading if you want.


----------



## Angie (Mar 27, 2008)

virgo152 said:


> Wow, I can't wait to check out everyone's chart. This might happen over the weekend.
> 
> I bet if you look closely into the chart you can see why you don't get along. You can message me and I can give you a reading if you want.


 

I'd love a reading!

10/09/1971 Waverly, IA 3:45PM


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 27, 2008)

Me, Me, Me I would love a chart its a bit complicated I was born in Naples, Italy on a Navy Base on July, 27th, 1957 at 0125 am .. So I guess the time zone might be an issue I don't really know. Oh, I'm a Leo as was my father, my mother is a Virgo and I married a Virgo if you can believe that but we get along quite well. In my younger days I was always attracted to Scorpios and them to me for reasons I will not go into. I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------

